# My Oldest Nephew's Wife Died Unexpectedly This Morning.



## Pecos (Mar 23, 2021)

Virginia, the lovely wife of my oldest Nephew died unexpectedly this morning. She was only 63 and had recently completed chemo treatment for breast cancer. Everyone thought that she was doing fine and when I last talked to her a couple of months ago, she was very upbeat. She and my nephew had flown out to a resort in Montana to celebrate and she apparently developed blood clots in her legs on the flight back to Northern Calif. Treatment with blood thinners helped a bit, but other problems developed and she collapsed and died at home. She was a very kind and thoughtful lady and we are heartbroken. She and Jeff had a very successful Dental Practice and had fostered numerous children. They sent every single one of them to college. 

The planet has lost an exceptional human being and someone who I am very proud of.

I talked to Jeff and he is postponing the "Celebration of Life" until everyone can safely travel to get there.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 23, 2021)

I am sorry to hear of your family's loss, Pecos.

Far too young.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear about this sad news Pecos. Like Aunt Marg said, far too young.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Very sad news.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry to see this, @Pecos .   What a blow to your family so soon after her successful battle against cancer.  My years working in dialysis showed me that chemotherapy isn't selective in killing cancer; it sometimes irreparably damages other parts of the body.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh Pecos, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you. May you all be comforted at this terrible time.


----------



## Llynn (Mar 23, 2021)

Sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 23, 2021)

Too brief, but clearly a life well-lived. It's obvious that you're proud of what she and your nephew accomplished.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear this.  Its very hard to hear of someone so young. I can relate as my mom died at 59 and my dad at 69.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss.  She sounds like she was a wonderful person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Pecos.  May Virginia rest in peace knowing how loved she was, my condolences to you, Jeff and the rest of the family.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2021)

(((Pecos))) my friend, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 23, 2021)

My condolances, Pecos.  You are a strong man to weather all the bad happenings in your life.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and the family.


----------



## jujube (Mar 23, 2021)

My condolences to your entire family, Pecos.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 23, 2021)

*My sincere condolences to you and the family, @Pecos    May Virginia rest in peace.*


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 23, 2021)

Sorry for your lost Pecos.


----------



## Jules (Mar 23, 2021)

My thoughts are with you and all the family.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Remy (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your family's loss.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2021)

How sad, after all she had gone through with chemotherapy. 
My deepest condolences to you and the family


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Such shocking news. I can’t imagine how you are feeling. My thoughts and prayers are with you. She sounds like a wonderful woman who will be surely missed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear of your family's loss Pecos.  I know there are no words.  Sounds like she was a wonderful human being.  RIP.


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, my deepest condolences.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry Pecos for your families loss


----------



## Judycat (Mar 23, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss. My husband died unexpectedly at 63. Hard to accept I know.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

Very sorry, and warm thoughts to you, on the loss of this dear family member of yours, and wonderful community member that she was, as well.

Thank you for telling us about her and her husband.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry to read this sad news.  Prayers and condolences to you and your entire family for this loss.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 23, 2021)

So sorry Pecos, ironic that they were so happy and took that fatal plane trip which resulted in blood clots, important information for us to remember.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm *so* sorry to read this DF! She sounds like a wonderful person. My condolences to your nephew Jeff and your entire family.


----------



## Lara (Mar 23, 2021)

aww, she was a "kind, thoughtful, and lovely wife of your nephew's, 
and fostered numerous children"... what a beautiful loving person she was.
I love the legacy you so eloquently shared. Take care.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 23, 2021)

Deepest sympathy. Gone to soon.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 24, 2021)

Pecos, so very sorry for your loss. Prayers being said for you, your nephew, and their family, and of course, for this wonderful lady . It sounds like the world lost another “very good” one..
Peace, prayers, and love to you all


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2021)

So sorry about your sad news Pecos...sending you heartfelt smpathy.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Treatment with blood thinners helped a bit, but other problems developed


Yeah...blood thinners
My mom died rather suddenly due to a brain hemorrhage from blood thinners

So sorry for your loss, Pecos
Sounds like she was a wonderful lady


----------



## MickaC (Mar 24, 2021)

@Pecos 
So saddened by your loss....too young to be leaving this world.
She's leaving such happiness with all her great accomplishments, and together with her husband.
Her memories will be great and abundant.
A life truly to be celebrated.
Be STRONG, MEMORIES will forever be in your HEART.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2021)

Gee, Pecos, I’m sorry to hear this. My sincere condolences to you and your family. It’s not often that we hear about people who get blood clots from flying, which can show up even a week after the flight. Did she have a long flight? I have told people many times that when anyone takes a flight two hours or longer to drink water, coffee or tea and get up and take a stroll up and down the aisles for a few minutes. If not able to do that, then sit in their seat, extend their legs and wiggle their toes for 5-10 minutes every hour.

Your nephew’s wife sounds like a very caring person. I’m sure that she will be missed by many.


----------



## Wren (Mar 24, 2021)

Life is so cruel, my heartfelt condolences to you and your family  Pecos


----------



## twinkles (Mar 25, 2021)

sorry for the sad news Pecos---may she r.i.p


----------



## Pecos (Mar 26, 2021)

I want to thank everyone for all the kind words. They did help me.

My nephew Jeff is dealing with the unexpected death of Virginia about as well as can be expected. Both of his brothers are with him right now and they moving forward with everything that has to be done.

As for me, I find that memories of Virginia pop up unexpectedly throughout the day. Fortunately, I have so many good memories of her that the good ones out weigh the pain. I suppose this simply proves the value of building good memories as we move through life. They will sustain you through the rough patches.

Thanks again my friends for your support.


----------

